# Check geometry on small frame Jamis Eclipse Bikes



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I have been riding a 51cm Xenith comp for the last three years. I really enjoyed the way in handled, great bike. Got the hankering for a steel bike so purchased a 51cm Eclipse frame set this winter. Checked the geometry against the xenith and found it to be pretty close so figured the ride would handle pretty much the same. 

After assembling the bike I was not all that happy with the handling. Then I went back to the geometry chart and realized where I went wrong. This was entirely my fault but perhaps I can prevent someone else from making the same mistake. In the Eclipse line the smaller frames use a slacker head tube angle. In the case of the 51cm it is 72 degrees. For reasons know only to Jamis they use the same 43 mm fork for all the frame sizes. This means on my 51cm frame the trail is 65mm while on a 56 cm frame the trail is 58 mm. Most bike companies keep a constant trail across all frame sizes, not Jamis! Jamis's marketing claim for "size specific tubing" says all size bikes will ride the same. How can that happen with different amounts of trail? 

Kicked in another 500 bucks for a 50mm rake ENVE fork and now have a bike that handles like a dream. Wrote an email to Jamis asking them to comment but they ain't talking. So if you are interested in a quick handling bike in a small frame size, the Eclipse isn't it unless you change the fork:mad2:


----------



## Marvin8 (May 15, 2011)

Oldbiker,

Just came across this while searching for the geometry of a 2000 Eclipse that an out-of-state friend is offering to sell me. It's a size 53cm, and I'm wondering if you think it might be too big for me. I'm ony 5'6", but my true inseam (pubic bone height) is 32". I kind of enjoy being stretched out a little bit, but do you think the 53cm is biting off more than I can chew? Unfortunately, there are no 53cm Jamis' around for me to try that are of the 2000 vintage. In fact, I can't even find the geometry for 2000 Jamis' anywhere on the net. Any help?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience.

But, remember trail is just a number, things like front center, wheelbase, bb height and other factors weigh heavily in how a bike handles. You can also get a bike with a 72 degree head angle to handle like a 73 degree one, just put a fork on it with a rake around 50mm, should get you close.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

Marvin8 said:


> Oldbiker,
> 
> Just came across this while searching for the geometry of a 2000 Eclipse that an out-of-state friend is offering to sell me. It's a size 53cm, and I'm wondering if you think it might be too big for me. I'm ony 5'6", but my true inseam (pubic bone height) is 32". I kind of enjoy being stretched out a little bit, but do you think the 53cm is biting off more than I can chew? Unfortunately, there are no 53cm Jamis' around for me to try that are of the 2000 vintage. In fact, I can't even find the geometry for 2000 Jamis' anywhere on the net. Any help?


I am also 5'6" in height and have slightly shorter legs (30 inches pubic bone height). I had a 2005 Jamis Eclipse in 53 cm and was able to ride it OK. I did, however, switch to 51 cm because it seemed to fit and handle better. I am sure with your longer legs that 53 would be fine. Sorry, don't have any information on 2000 vintage bikes.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Marvin8 said:


> Oldbiker,
> 
> Just came across this while searching for the geometry of a 2000 Eclipse that an out-of-state friend is offering to sell me. It's a size 53cm, and I'm wondering if you think it might be too big for me. I'm ony 5'6", but my true inseam (pubic bone height) is 32". I kind of enjoy being stretched out a little bit, but do you think the 53cm is biting off more than I can chew? Unfortunately, there are no 53cm Jamis' around for me to try that are of the 2000 vintage. In fact, I can't even find the geometry for 2000 Jamis' anywhere on the net. Any help?


I am 5'8" and ride a 2002 Eclipse size 53cm. I'm not sure how close the model is to the 2000 edition. While I love the bike and feel comfortable on it, I would say it is very slightly too small a frame for me. The 55cm would definitely be too big so I had little choice if I wanted an Eclipse at that time. I ride a 54cm frame for my Specialized Allez Elite.


----------



## Marvin8 (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, the problem is that 95% of the bikes that fit me are 52cm, and Jamis doesn't make one of those. I have a 53cm Aurora, and the height is fine, but the reach, even with a short 90mm step is just a bit too long for me. It comes down to that top tube, once again, that is 545mm long, and I need something closer to 530mm. I was thinking about getting a 51cm Eclipse, but your report about the handling is a little disconcerting. I'm also a little concerned about having my back angle to low....I like to ride with the bars level with the seat. Perhaps I should look elsewhere for my dream steel bike....maybe a used Lemond.


----------

